# Who has hit 100k on a 335d? How's it going?



## zach0726 (Oct 23, 2011)

Who has hit 100k on a 335d? How's it going?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Not yet...at 65k now.


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

Stugots said:


> Not yet...at 65k now.


So, how's it going?


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

I've had some issues (glow plugs and glow plug control unit replaced, gas pressure sensor issues, warped rotors), but overall, it's been a pretty solid, fun to drive car. I have no real complaints.


----------



## roadtonow2 (Oct 23, 2011)

@Stugots - does BMW replace/resurface wrapped rotors (on a car within the first 4 yrs/50k miles)


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

if you search on this forum you will find 1-2 members who have 100+ 335d but they dont seem to be very active.


----------



## F32Fleet (Jul 14, 2010)

roadtonow2 said:


> @Stugots - does BMW replace/resurface wrapped rotors (on a car within the first 4 yrs/50k miles)


Replace and part of free maintenance.

Sent from my MB525 using Bimmer App


----------



## Concentric190 (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm at 43k and climbing fast. Need to decide on purchasing extended warranty. No problems since 26k


----------



## KeithS (Dec 30, 2001)

I only have 15K and did purchase the BMW extended warranty (there are others) when I got the car. It's pretty close to covering everything that the factory warranty does. I'm not so worried about the drive train as I am all the electronics in the car.


----------



## dunderhi (Dec 10, 2006)

bimmerdiesel said:


> if you search on this forum you will find 1-2 members who have 100+ 335d but they dont seem to be very active.


They are too busy driving their 335d's to hang around here.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm at 36k and coming up on my third scheduled service.

I'm averaging around 15k/year, so it's gonna be a while till I get anywhere near 100k.

Still debating if I'll do the extended warranty or not.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> I'm at 36k and coming up on my third scheduled service.
> 
> I'm averaging around 15k/year, so it's gonna be a while till I get anywhere near 100k.
> 
> Still debating if I'll do the extended warranty or not.


I am jealous of your short commute. Even though I am at less miles but I do not use the car everyday at all.

I am going to get the extended warranty and maintenance, just putting it off until the last minute.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm at 38k and will have the third service soon, though I do mid-cycle oil changes myself. I will do that as well as brake work and trans and diff fluids myself, so will not be getting any extra coverage. No issues other than I think they didn't properly top off my def fluid after the first service.

Driving about 20k per year 90% highway. I'm hoping to get 150 to 200k miles out of her. By far the best highway car I've ever had!


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

I think this car is well suited for a highway commute, but not so much for urban or occasional use. My logic has to do with the DEF and particulate system, and the great highway mileage.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

If that were the case then it means all diesel cars sold today in the States except the Golf and Jetta perhaps are not suited for city driving. Since they all use DEF and have the DPF.


----------



## wanderlust (Feb 19, 2012)

I wonder if there is some German forum equivalent to bimmerfest, I bet with a larger audience of BMW drivers more people with a lot of kilometers would be able to post. Of course I cant speak German so that wouldent help....


----------



## Penguin (Aug 31, 2003)

mecodoug said:


> I think this car is well suited for a highway commute, but not so much for urban or occasional use. My logic has to do with the DEF and particulate system, and the great highway mileage.


I think it has more to do with short trips in which the engine doesn't reach operating temperature, rather than urban driving itself, e.g., I believe new city transit buses and school buses are using DPF and DEF systems, or will be shortly. Diesels historically have been the engine of choice for use where lots of idling is part of the operating profile (perhaps less so since precision fuel injection has been added to gasoline engines).


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Penguin said:


> I think it has more to do with short trips in which the engine doesn't reach operating temperature, rather than urban driving itself, e.g., I believe new city transit buses and school buses are using DPF and DEF systems, or will be shortly. Diesels historically have been the engine of choice for use where lots of idling is part of the operating profile (perhaps less so since precision fuel injection has been added to gasoline engines).


18-wheels as well as buses, but someone on here once explained how those are a little different because of the way the engines/tune/management of them is done. Just last weekend I noticed a number of heavy duty pickup trucks with stickers on the front fenders that said something like "certified clean air idle".

I think one could argue any engine is not going to handle things well if all of it's trips are short and do not allow it to get to operating temperatures. The trips would have to be shorter though for the non diesel engines.


----------



## János (Jun 19, 2010)

mecodoug said:


> I think this car is well suited for a highway commute, but not so much for urban or occasional use. My logic has to do with the DEF and particulate system, and the great highway mileage.


My commute is mostly stop & go city driving, with lots of steep hills. When I do take it on the freeway (8 or more times per week) it is usually jammed with traffic. I've been averaging around 28MPG. I finally took it on two 120+ mile trips over the last few days and was really happy to see it hit 38MPG! If the terrain had been flatter I'm sure I could have seen 40MPG.

I wish I had more opportunities to drive it on the wide open freeway. The motor runs like a top.


----------

